# 2012 NW BEACHDRIVERS' WEEKEND



## susanne (Aug 11, 2012)

2012 BEACHDRIVERS' WEEKEND

Peninsula Saddle Club

Long Beach, Washington

Labor Day Weekend

Friday evening, Aug 31 through

Monday afternoon, Sept 3

Please join us for our annual Beachdrivers' weekend -- a long weekend of driving, shared knowledge, good food and great company!

Everyone is welcome -- with or without horses, experienced whips and newbies alike. Be sure to bring your family, whether they are horsey or not -- this is a very child-friendly campground, and there is plenty to do in town and on the beach.

All horses are welcome, VSE through draft, driving or riding, experienced or green.

We'll drive on the beach at low tide (beginning about two hours before scheduled low tide and continuing until the water is too high). If you come for just a day, be sure to check the tide tables to know when we'll be on the beach:http://www.642weather.com/weather/tides.php

We usually haul over to the Seaview beach access at the south end of town; if plans change, we will leave a sign at camp.

When not on the beach, we'll drive on the Saddle Club's sand track and/or in the arena. If we all bring enough cones, we'll set up an obstacle course. (Bring any you have, but be sure to label them with your name.)

Those blessed with campfire cooking and organizational skills (i.e., not me) are welcome to plan a meal or meals, potluck or whatever, gourmet or basic. In past years we've had pizza at least on night, and espresso runs are an essential part of the morning routine.

For information on horse camping at the Peninsula Saddle Club, including rates, rules, and directions, here is a link:

http://peninsulasaddleclub.com/horse-camping/Corrals are available on a first-come, first-served basis, or by reservation.

Long Beach also has many hotels and bed & breakfasts, but if you stay elsewhere, your horse will have to stay at the Red Barn next door or elsewhere. The PSC requires that you stay if with your horse.

It's always great to know who's coming, so let us know if you can -- but feel free to join us on the spur of the moment...we're easy. You're welcome to come early and stay late -- we may head down the coast on Tuesday to drive at Sunset Beach, Oregon (between Astoria and Seaside).

We'll add more information as the time draws near.

Here is a video from our 2008 drive:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2012)

That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 12, 2012)

Working on the hubby now...


----------



## rbrown (Aug 13, 2012)

Wish I was on the west coast


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh I wish I could go! my cousin is having a planned c section that weekend and I have volunteered to take care of her ranchwork that week. I will place it on my calendar for next year for sure!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 14, 2012)

I love watching that video. makes so envious of you all, and of course it lets me watch the beautiful Mingus



Who is the bald faced sorrel? He is a very close match for colour/markings to my gelding that I just started in harness, Cruiser. It made me wonder if they might be related somehow since Cruiser came out of Washington.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Aug 21, 2012)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Who is the bald faced sorrel? He is a very close match for colour/markings to my gelding that I just started in harness, Cruiser. It made me wonder if they might be related somehow since Cruiser came out of Washington.


That's my girl, Be Bop Farm Tuffy's Painted Lady Dancer! At 22 years old, Dancer's a four-time beach driver veteran now, and in great shape for number five soon!

I think Kari Ginther started the tradition. The first year, I don't think either susanne or I had a horse there, and we stayed in the Ginther's awesome little beach house.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I wish I could go, but don't think I will have the cart and everything by then! Next year for sure


----------



## susanne (Aug 21, 2012)

We brought Mingus that first year, but he wasn't driving yet, so we ground drove or led him while everyone else drove. That was the year Mingus decided the foam on the water was going to eat him and drug Keith up onto the dry sand. Keith was turned into a human sand bag and barely kept his shorts on...

Michelle, come on down anyway, even for a day. There's plenty to do and plenty of horses to drive.


----------



## susanne (Aug 21, 2012)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I love watching that video. makes so envious of you all, and of course it lets me watch the beautiful Mingus
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the bald faced sorrel? He is a very close match for colour/markings to my gelding that I just started in harness, Cruiser. It made me wonder if they might be related somehow since Cruiser came out of Washington.


You know...Long Beach isn't that far south of BC...I think you and your husband need a vacation!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 21, 2012)

susanne said:


> Michelle, come on down anyway, even for a day. There's plenty to do and plenty of horses to drive.


Alright, you talked me into it! Is it a campground, like staying in tents?


----------



## susanne (Aug 21, 2012)

You can camp in a tent, a camper, or in a van or other vehicle (One time we tried sleeping in our Corsica with the back seat folded down and our feet in the trunk...have I mentioned that I suffer from claustrophobia? Needless to say, this was NOT a good idea!) We camp an area next to the sand track...whoever gets there first claims a large area. Someone usually gets there midday on Friday, but Keith and I usually drag in sometime around 10pm.

I'm so glad you're coming -- this is a fun gathering!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

susanne said:


> You can camp in a tent, a camper, or in a van or other vehicle (One time we tried sleeping in our Corsica with the back seat folded down and our feet in the trunk...have I mentioned that I suffer from claustrophobia? Needless to say, this was NOT a good idea!) We camp an area next to the sand track...whoever gets there first claims a large area. Someone usually gets there midday on Friday, but Keith and I usually drag in sometime around 10pm.
> 
> I'm so glad you're coming -- this is a fun gathering!


Ok. Is there a camping charge or a cost to go? I read something on the site about a nightly fee, but wasn't sure.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Also, where do the horses stay? (Sorry if I'm asking dumb questions, never done anything like this before lol)


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the same questions. I'll be able to come









and need to sort out my details but I'm excited and can hardly wait. Very likely, I'll be there Saturday and Sunday...


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2012)

This is great that you both can come! I'm getting so excited, I can hardly wait!

The address is:

Peninsula Saddle Club

6407 Sandridge Road · Long Beach, WA 98631

 

Cost:

$20 covers you, your horse and your vehicle.

If you don't bring a horse, you count as an "extra vehicle" for our group, so it's just $10. Their pay system is via envelope and lock box; they do not take credit cards.

 

Horses stay in small individual corrals. These are on a first come, first served basis, but I've never seen them even close to being filled. The water troughs are rather gross, so we always bring a bucket or muck-type tub. Also, sand is omnipresent, so you may want to bring a tarp or a tub for hay.

 

The forecast (to the extent that you can trust a long-range forecast) is for cloudy skies and high 60s temps. The campground is sheltered from ocean winds, but it can still get rather nippy at night. We dress in layers and bring both a sheet and a blanket for Mingus to cover all possibilities.

 

Dogs are most definitely welcome, but should be on leash.

 

I'd like to say we have meals planned, but we're nowhere near that organized. We'll probably do pizza one night, and if our hens get busy, we'll bring enough eggs for at least one day's breakfast. For lunches we usually fend for ourselves. Stores are close, though not especially cheap. We can always get some additional meals going. Espresso stands are scattered up and down the main drag in Long Beach.

 

If you'd like to bring your specialty, we all LOVE to eat, so feel free!

 

We typically camp between the track and the trees on the northeast corner of the property. Keith and I will be there Friday evening. Hopefully, Leia and her parents will be there earlier. If you are bringing a horse, you might well feel more comfortable getting them settled in before dark. If you come Saturday or Sunday morning, you should check the tide tables (linked on my original post). We'll head for the beach roughly two hours before low tide and come back about two hours after. We favor the Seaview beach access, but if we decide to go further up to avoid crowds, we'll leave a note at the campsite. To be safe, try to meet us at camp before we head to the beach.

 

If you go to the horse-camping page

http://peninsulasadd.../horse-camping/

and scroll down, you'll find a satellite view of the Long Beach peninsula...although you'll get a more interactive view through Google Maps satellite view. Keith and I drive a white Chevy Express extended cargo van, and Leia drives a nearly identical van. Her parents will have their RV, so we should all be easy to find.

Let me know if I've left anything out.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Great! Spanky, the dogs and I will see you all there!


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks, Susanne. I'm going to try to leave Friday afternoon so I'll be getting there Friday night. I'd love to help with Potlucking... I won't be bringing any cooking stuff as it is all in the camping trailer but I can bring a major salad - my greens garden is going bonkers. I can also bring eggs (my chickens and ducks are on overdrive). I'll bring fruit as well.

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Thanks, Susanne. I'm going to try to leave Friday afternoon so I'll be getting there Friday night. I'd love to help with Potlucking... I won't be bringing any cooking stuff as it is all in the camping trailer but I can bring a major salad - my greens garden is going bonkers. I can also bring eggs (my chickens and ducks are on overdrive). I'll bring fruit as well.
> 
> I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!


That is probably when I am coming down as well


----------



## susanne (Aug 25, 2012)

I've put Keith on notice that we must get there by 8pm at the latest. I may have to pour chocolate down his throat to keep him awake, but I am determined. If you do happen to beat us there, just know that we're on our way. One of the monstrous white vans (Leia's or ours) should be there at the northeast side/end of the track.

Fresh salad greens sound fantastic. And since our hens are just getting started, the egg factory is not yet in full production, so more eggs would be most welcome.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Knottymare, your inbox is full!!

I heard that you have a mare and I just wanted to make sure that it was alright that I bring a stallion. He can be talkative, but is well behaved and I will not be driving him, just leading him/ground driving as I don't have a cart yet.


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 27, 2012)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Knottymare, your inbox is full!!
> 
> I heard that you have a mare and I just wanted to make sure that it was alright that I bring a stallion. He can be talkative, but is well behaved and I will not be driving him, just leading him/ground driving as I don't have a cart yet.


Oooooooooooooh, I'm sorry. I didn't know it was full!

I am bringing my mare but as long as they aren't stalled together, it will be fine. I can't imagine there would be a problem.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Oooooooooooooh, I'm sorry. I didn't know it was full!
> 
> I am bringing my mare but as long as they aren't stalled together, it will be fine. I can't imagine there would be a problem.


Its all good, I just wanted to make those who are going aware


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of Mingus in one of the pens in 2008:





Sorry Susanne, it was the only pen picture I could find in my albums on short notice!



WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I heard that you have a mare and I just wanted to make sure that it was alright that I bring a stallion. He can be talkative, but is well behaved and I will not be driving him, just leading him/ground driving as I don't have a cart yet.


There are several mares there each year so it's definitely important we be aware you have a stallion. I don't know if the rodeo facility even allows stallions (the Red Barn next door does not unless they are stalled rather than kept in the pens with the other horses) but frankly what they don't know won't hurt them as long as we arrange it amongst ourselves to be safe. I'm planning to arrive Thursday and I typically reserve the best mini-friendly pens for our group so what I can do is save you one on the end and we can make sure Spanky is stabled next to Mingus or my boys. If I can't get the end stall, we'll just put him BETWEEN Mingus and my boys! LOL. The horses can talk through some of the pen walls so I hope your boys is friendly with geldings.

I'm really excited we're going to see so many new faces at the drive this year! This is sort of my last hurrah in WA as it looks like the boys and I will be moving to California by the end of September so I'm glad I'll finally get to meet you all before I go.

Leia


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

He has been friendly with every horse he met so far, so he should be fine. I'll be there for sure on Friday evening. I'm picking him up that evening and we are heading straight off from there.


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going to try to leave work early on Friday so I can arrive before dark on Friday and stay through Sunday. I usually have a travel trailer to camp with so have gotten spoiled having a fridge, stove, bed, etc. I guess I'll sleep in the truck and food wise, not sure! I am happy to bring eggs and greens that I have an abundance of from my garden and hens. Will someone have a stove? I'll plan on bringing food for myself that doesn't require cooking


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good question. Bob Graham normally has the camp stove but he's not coming this year. Hmm.... My parents will have their RV but of course there's not a huge amount of room on their little stove for big group meals. If any of you play a portable instrument, feel free to bring it. Susanne's Keith is an accomplished musician and often plays his guitar for us around the fire at night which is always amazing.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Aug 29, 2012)

We'll bring a small cast iron skillet and a small pot for boiling water over the campfire, and we should have some room in our cooler beyond what we will bring. The more, the better, so if you have any of these items, be sure to bring them. We'll also bring some firewood, but again, the more the better.

We can do some great meals without too much fuss. We can pick up pizza for one dinner. BYOB.

A super salad plus a good, crusty bread would be great for another meal with no cooking necessary. We'd just need a big bowl and veggies from our gardens or from the local stores. Dressing?

Fresh fruit is always welcome!

I'll bring some fresh-ground coffee and my French Press coffee maker -- slow but delicious. That's the most important item for me! If you want to bring tea or cocoa (and a mug), we'll provide the hot water.

We'll want to be on the beach fairly early for low tide, so we may want to have breakfast when we get back, unless someone likes to get up really early.

If someone has a good bagel place nearby, so long as they're wrapped tightly they should be stay fresh throughout the weekend. That and some cream cheese would make a fantastic, easy breakfast.

I'd volunteer my famous guacamole, but last time there were no other guacamole fans, and Keith and I had to eat it all...


----------



## susanne (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a simplified tide table for the weekend. We can drive on the beach from about two hours before low tide to at least two hours after. It looks like we should be able to have one, maybe two evening beach drives.

*FRI 8/31*

*Low Tide: 8:07am*

High Tide: 2:04pm

*Low Tide: 8:22pm*

*SAT 9/01*

*Low Tide: 8:44am*

High Tide: 2:39pm

*Low Tide: 9:06pm*

*SUN 9/02 *

*Low Tide: 9:18am*

High Tide: 3:11pm

*Low Tide: 9:47pm*

*MON 9/03 *

*Low Tide: 9:51am*

High Tide: 3:41pm

*Low Tide: 10:26pm*


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 29, 2012)

susanne said:


> We'll bring a small cast iron skillet and a small pot for boiling water over the campfire, and we should have some room in our cooler beyond what we will bring. The more, the better, so if you have any of these items, be sure to bring them. We'll also bring some firewood, but again, the more the better.
> 
> We can do some great meals without too much fuss. We can pick up pizza for one dinner. BYOB.
> 
> ...


1. I LOVE Guac!

2. I can bring a huge bowl and greens, etc for salad and some chicken breasts for a salad if someone else will feed me on the other night.

3. someone please IM me their phone number in case I get lost or in case at the last minute I'm not able to go.

Otherwise, I'll be there with my horse, my sleeping bag and my greens and a bunch of eggs!

Cheers!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 30, 2012)

Correction: Looks like I'll be coming down on Friday, sad though that makes me. The van conversion is taking a long time and all three of us have come down sick in various ways over the last 24 hours so we feel completely uninclined to try and race out of here today. Drat it all! So I guess we'll be there about the same time as the rest of you. Oh, and I lost my cell phone overnight so don't be surprised if I don't answer phone calls today. *sigh*

Leia


----------



## susanne (Aug 30, 2012)

Keith is on notice that we need to leave as close to 4pm as possible...which means we might get out of here by 6pm. My to-do list is giving me an ulcer...

I've PMed Knottymare Daryl's cell phone #, but perhaps someone who is coming earlier could send their number to her?


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 30, 2012)

susanne said:


> Keith is on notice that we need to leave as close to 4pm as possible...which means we might get out of here by 6pm. My to-do list is giving me an ulcer...
> 
> I've PMed Knottymare Daryl's cell phone #, but perhaps someone who is coming earlier could send their number to her?


Hee hee... I called your mobile Leia, no answer. Now I know why!

I also called Daryl. I was worried because I heard one of my kids cough and they had muddy noses. Vet said not to worry, everyone's horses around here are doing the same thing. It's just so dry and dusty. I took temps just to be safe and all 3 of my girls were under 100.1. So, we'll be heading out around 2pm tomorrow; me, Dolly and my little dog, Trixie.

My mobile is in my profile if you need it.

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I will probably be there around 3 or 4pm as I have to pick Spanky up at 1 and I am heading straight over from there.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 31, 2012)

You may be the first one there, Michelle. Can you save me the two pens bordering the arena (on the right if you're facing towards the road you came in on) that have a gate that opens between them? My boys can't be together at feeding time but Turbo doesn't like to be penned by himself so that set of pens is perfect for us! I close the gate when they're eating but open it the rest of the time and they share the space.

Still no sign of my cell phone, depressingly. Not sure what I'm going to do as everyone's numbers were stored on it.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I'm out of my office at noon, then home to grab my stuff. Any last requests? I'll be swinging by the store for ice and a few things. Not sure what all I'm going to eat. So used to having my camping trailer! I'll grab what looks good and see you all there.

Just reminding those who might not have seen the warning about sand - bring a tarp to feed on. Michelle, I heard from Susanne that whoever gets there first try to put twine or tape on at least 8 pens. So if you get there first, in addition to Leia's, please grab 6 more.

See everyone tonight!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I will be sure to save us 8 pens. See you all this afternoon!


----------



## susanne (Aug 31, 2012)

I just noticed that Google Map's satellite view shows the Red Barn (another day boarding venue) when you type in the Peninsula Saddle Club's address. I would hope that GPS would have it right, but just be sure you go to the Peninsula Saddle Club (it has a sign out at the road) and not the Red Barn. They're right next door to one another. (PSC has a rodeo arena but no barn...the Red Barn has...you guessed it!...a big red barn.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, we are home, safe and sound and just wanted to report that we had a BLAST! Great getting together. Such a great group of people. Very laid back and so much fun. I'll go into more detail later but just wanted to post a few pics. More coming tomorrow!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 4, 2012)

I had a fun time as usual and it was also great to meet new folks and their awesome animals! Missed a few of the old timers though... I guess they probably had other Labor Day weekend plans.

I especially enjoyed the comraderie at the campfire.

Dancer is a handful at the beach.



It must just be sensory overload. She wants to be in second or third gear all of the time, and try to stop her for long and she goes into reverse! She does better at the campground.

I know that I need to work with her more, and there are also some changes with her driving harness that need to be made both for safety and comfort.

Does anyone have the group beach photo to post? Can't wait to see that.

Daryl


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

I had lots of fun! It was great getting to know everyone. Thank you again Suzanne and Keith for letting me drive Mingus! We should plan something a bit sooner than next August


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is the group picture (excluding Mary and Dolly, and Spanky and I)


----------



## susanne (Sep 4, 2012)

Mingus, Keith and I are safely home after a fantastic long weekend. We were all exhausted from all of the fun and activity; Mingus has already bounced back while Keith and I are still recovering! We had such a great time, and I'll write up a full report once we are back to abnormal.

It was great to meet Michelle (a fellow saxophonist!) and see Mary again. In case you haven't guessed it from their posts, they are both absolutely wonderful!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Argh, I wish people would stop sharing that awful picture of Kody! There are at least a dozen versions on various cameras and that's the only one my horse looks like a mule in. LOL

Leia


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 5, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Argh, I wish people would stop sharing that awful picture of Kody! There are at least a dozen versions on various cameras and that's the only one my horse looks like a mule in. LOL
> 
> Leia


LOL! Sorry, its the only one that I saw


----------



## susanne (Sep 5, 2012)

I have only seen one group photo posted here or on Facebook, unless Mingus managed to toss his head in more than one shot. Keith took just two photos, but I've only seen the one he took with Stephanie's camera -- the other was with your phone. Mingus doesn't look especially wonderful in that shot and neither do I (do I ever?), but I'm glad we have the group shot anyway.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a higher resolution photo available?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I believe Keith took quite a few on Dad's iPhone, actually. Unfortunately Dad HAS his iPhone again, which makes it hard for me to get the photos off it! LOL. I'll try to get them tonight. I think Keith took a couple on Stephanie's camera as well. Higher res may be an issue has he didn't know how to zoom in so the photos have to be cropped pretty far. The downside of cell phone pictures....

Leia


----------



## susanne (Sep 6, 2012)

If there are other photos online, please forward them (or the link) to me. Despite the many Facebook posts, I've only seen the one photo in which Mingus is, unfortunately, tossing his head.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 6, 2012)

They aren't online yet, I'll let you know when they are.

Leia


----------

